# worst gaming bitchslap ever



## the-shadow-of-light (Dec 13, 2007)

right dont mind the tittle thats just how ya feel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so the point of this thread is to share your worst gaming moments of all time "orderd a game that was azsome but when you got it..it was split in two" stuff like that,


so il tell you a rather deppresive story so hang on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





so anyways

when i was little a game called Resident Evil outbreak came out" am sure ya guys are aware of it " if not basecly Resident evil online with 4 players.

being an hardcore resident evil fan "zombies ftw x3" i was ofcurse overjoyed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




not owning a ps2 to at that time but i could easly buy one so no problem . but here comes the first Gaming bitchslap.

the game was only online in amerika "living in sweden" apperently there was some sort of problem with the Pal version so no online for europe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




having no reason any longer to buy a ps2 i kept my gamecube while crying myself to sleep in my bed on how un-fair it was for the amaricans to have it but not me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol fine whatever its a game i got over it. but still on the internet i saw all these cool vidoes.

anyhow a cupple years later i get the wounderful news that Resident evil outbreak file 2 will be realsed "and with  online for me aswel" WEEE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but having the ps3 out in a fiew years dad wouldent alow me to get a ps2 becoue it be a waste of money...merh fine good things come to he who waits eh?.

anyhow the ps3 was realsied "in amerika and delayed here" this basecly made me look like this 

give me my damn game!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so waiting a half year more for the first realse in europe for the ps3 "and sense ps3 is alot better then ps2 the loading and everytying would take no time".

anyhow so ...am sitting home holding the ps3..goes to internet and checks for a place to order REO file 2...and what do i see..

"Hahah capcom has desided to bitchslap you behonde all reacogintion by closeing the Resident evil outbreak file 2 servers 2 weeks from now" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WHAT!?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Basecly years of wait for nothing! "litterly years !" for nothing god i got so pissed after this! grrr!!..

been waiting so long for it only to not be able to play it!! i wish yet today that i could play resident evil outrbeak file 2 becouse i never got to!....years of waiting for nothing...

man i get sad just thinking abut it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gah..well i challance ya guys to top this in "bitch slaped by games" exeprince...


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 13, 2007)

Morrowind to Oblivion.

_"Pfft, we don't need no fucking PC audience any more, GO GO CONSOLE INTELLIGENCE LEVEL!"_


----------



## the-shadow-of-light (Dec 13, 2007)

i dont see how this could annoy you as a person or "game bitch slap you" please explane


----------



## TehSean (Dec 13, 2007)

PC games can host far more complex functions that would be seen as time-consuming and clunky on a console's controller. Also, Oblivion's setting was sort of repetitive wheras Morrowind hosted somewhat distinct locales depending on the culture you were visiting.

Uhhhh.. I guess um. I forgot which game it was, but I preordered it several months early, complained when it was late after I got overnight shipping, but it worked out when they sent a second copy.

Anyway. Dunno. I think lots of Fallout fans will feel slapped when Fallout 3 comes out, seeing their poor PC game consolized..


----------



## themocaw (Dec 13, 2007)

TehSean said:
			
		

> Anyway. Dunno. I think lots of Fallout fans will feel slapped when Fallout 3 comes out, seeing their poor PC game consolized..



As a Fallout Fan who considers the online Fallout community to be made up of mostly whining fanboys, I don't give a flying crap that Fallout 3 is being consolized.  I just want Fallout 3.  Sure, it'll be first person, and the system will change, but as long as I can stalk the wastelands with my dog by my side, living off of my wits and my 12-gauge shotgun, I'll be fine.  Say what you will about Bethesda, but that company knows how to build an immersive world with shitloads of things to do and experience.  Whether they will is another story.

Oh, and I tried the Van Buren tech demo, and honestly, I hated it.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 13, 2007)

Buying a Lamecube all those years ago instead of a PS2.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 13, 2007)

Probably the biggest bitchslap in the history of video gaming would be:

DUKE NUKEM FOREVER

Seriously, the game was announced what, a decade ago? And they keep on delaying it. And it's not as if they canceled the project. It's still being made, they just keep holding it up and adjusting the programming for new systems as they come out.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 13, 2007)

Patch 1.8 of World of Warcraft. The patch in which Druids were going to be fixed.

And they remained broken for over a year and a half afterwards.


----------



## themocaw (Dec 13, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> Probably the biggest bitchslap in the history of video gaming would be:
> 
> DUKE NUKEM FOREVER
> 
> Seriously, the game was announced what, a decade ago? And they keep on delaying it. And it's not as if they canceled the project. It's still being made, they just keep holding it up and adjusting the programming for new systems as they come out.



There's a guy on the Penny Arcade forums with a 12 year-old preorder reciept for Duke Nukem Forever from Gamespot.


----------



## Aden (Dec 13, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> capthavoc123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bwahahahaa. That's something to be framed on the wall.


----------



## Heath (Dec 13, 2007)

-


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 13, 2007)

^Replace that with "Chrono Cross".


----------



## HonorableThief (Dec 13, 2007)

Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly.

Ugh.


----------



## DavidN (Dec 13, 2007)

Turning the Prince of Persia series into Prince of Linkin Park was a bit disappointing.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 13, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> As a Fallout Fan who considers the online Fallout community to be made up of mostly whining fanboys, I don't give a flying crap that Fallout 3 is being consolized.  I just want Fallout 3.  Sure, it'll be first person, and the system will change, but as long as I can stalk the wastelands with my dog by my side, living off of my wits and my 12-gauge shotgun, I'll be fine.  Say what you will about Bethesda, but that company knows how to build an immersive world with shitloads of things to do and experience.  Whether they will is another story.


The thing that will irk me until release is thinking Bethesda will have changed more than enough of the game (and Fallout) for it to be released under a new IP.
But why bother doing that these days when you can leech extra sales and media when using other names. (But it better be more Morrowind Storyline than Oblivion Story :evil: )



			
				themocaw said:
			
		

> Oh, and I tried the Van Buren tech demo, and honestly, I hated it.


You got it to run without crashing?
It was an Alpha _tech_ demo for gawd sakes.


----------



## Zero_Point (Dec 13, 2007)

"ZOMG EMPIRE AT WAR IS OUT IT'S MADE BY THE SAME DUDES WHO MAKE COMMAND AND CONQUER IT'LL BE AWESOME!"
*several land-battle later*
"...Why did I buy this again?"


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 14, 2007)

Sonic Adventure 2, then Sonic Heroes, then Sonic the Hedgehog. The slaps only got worse.


----------



## Kajet (Dec 14, 2007)

Both bad day LA and true crime LA sucked pretty hard, but I didn't expect much more than an ok game from them... 

I'd have to say any 3d sonic game, especially heroes...


----------



## Gol22 (Dec 14, 2007)

Gaming bitchslap......






SMACK!


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Dec 14, 2007)

Came back from a half a year of World of Warcraft hiatus. Holy paladins got nerfed... I run out of mana so much now ><


----------



## the-shadow-of-light (Dec 14, 2007)

LOL Gol22 i love that one! xP

well some people seem to have missunderstod the thread i didnt mean "woho expentation high "/gets the game" this game sucks" becouse thats all up to opinion "for ones i love Kingdom hearts".

but there are a fiew good ones like started playing wow again and getting a quite big suprise there xP our huge game delays "duke nuken"

or those fiew who got owned when they placed there 360 on the side "big mistake" and got there whole CD scratched.

but there are a fiew good exa,ples there keep em comming x3

iv yet to find one that beats my expereince xP


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 14, 2007)

RE:Outbreak only being Online Enabled in the US? Oh noez. I don't know if the PS2 Online even worked in Australia because I know no-one bothered to try the thing. I think I was due to the fact no-one cared and was a bitch to set up properly.
Nerfed powers in an online MMORPG? 'lol, wat balancing meen?' It's hardly uncommon.

Morrowind to Oblivion is valid if you were expecting a level of depth to Morrowind.
The whole storyline was nerfed. Morrowind had a great political power thing going on. Oblivion's? "'Oh noez! Bad guyz are attacking lol"
The whole "Neon Arrows" killed exploring. Quests were extremely dumbed down (I think it was ADF that had I good story about that). And you totally can't forget Auto-Scalling baddies (Why is a lowly bandit wearing Glass/Ebony armour?)
On it's own, without reference to Morrowind, it's fine. But it's a sequel in a series, it had a bar to reach. Oblivion is a Knock-out punch.


----------



## Kajet (Dec 14, 2007)

*ahem* sega's 32x, I haven't had the... chance to buy one but if I understand it right it was crap, bad (even for the time) graphics, extremely limited library, and I guess it could mess up your genesis system/games?

valve getting rid of whoever has the intellectual rights to "sin" sucks too, I got episode 1: emergence and I want moar dammit...

halo 2 - vista only, nuff said there...

the inability to trade original GB pokemon to the GBA/DS games, that sucks

PS3 - wouldn't suck so hard if they'd drop bloo-rei thus dropping the cost...

Mortal kombat on SNES, "sure you can have the violence but no blood at all... O wait we're not making as much $ as sega, we need more blood!"


----------



## themocaw (Dec 14, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> The thing that will irk me until release is thinking Bethesda will have changed more than enough of the game (and Fallout) for it to be released under a new IP.
> But why bother doing that these days when you can leech extra sales and media when using other names. (But it better be more Morrowind Storyline than Oblivion Story :evil: )


I'm not sure that they have changed the game and storyline.  From what I'm seeing, they're taking the Fallout Tactics tack of not messing with the Vault Dweller's storyline and setting the story on the other side of the country.  If, on the other hand, FEV now turns people not into green scaley mutants, but into flying superpowered mutants who shoot laser beams from their eyes, then I'll be a bit peeved.  So far, I'm not seeing that.  I'm seeing pip-boys, retro technology, and big muscular mutants who look fine and dandy getting their heads blown off.  The biggest  right now is the lack of groin and eye shots.



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> themocaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yet, even being an Alpha Tech demo, there are people who waved it in my face and yelled, "LOOK LOOK AT HOW AWESOME FALLOUT 3 COULD HAVE BEEN!  WEEP AT WHAT WILL NEVER BE!!"  And it sucked and I don't know what they were seeing. For one thing: the fact that your skills start at 0 regardless of stats, that's not a bug: it's intentional.  Your skills were going to be totally independent from SPECIAL, according to the designer.  In addition: Firearms is now a single skill?  So shooting off a machinegun is the same as shooting a pistol?  Hell, they could have at least divided it into small and big guns.

So yeah, Van Buren: I'm not seeing what everyone was up in arms about, and honestly, Fallout 3 is looking decent.  It's not gonna be Fallout 1 or Fallout 2, but I don't want it to be.


----------



## the-shadow-of-light (Dec 14, 2007)

ack well obvesly most ppl dont get what my point was with this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but fine do whatever ya want with the thread and turn it in to "nag on bad games" thread witch i didnt want it to be.

but becouse many just want to nag abut what they think are bad games go ahead. theres no point in trying to derect the thread if no ones gona lissen anyways "sighs"


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 15, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> And yet, even being an Alpha Tech demo, there are people who waved it in my face and yelled, "LOOK LOOK AT HOW AWESOME FALLOUT 3 COULD HAVE BEEN!  WEEP AT WHAT WILL NEVER BE!!"


For me, the 'weeping' point was the chance to see a Black Isle Fallout in a 3d environment.
A chance to finally see a true RPG in a proper 3D world.

Actually, there we go. Black Isle closing down and not finishing Van Buren was a pretty big 'bitch-slap'.

Shadow, I assume English is not your first language (And I'm going to further assume your first is Swedish). Either what you said got lost in translation or I just tuned out from the over-use of custom emoticons.

Your slap: You got a PS2 to play RE:Outbreak online. Europe didn't have the PS2 online thing and you couldn't play online (Which Europe didn't get, nether did Australia).
You sold your PS2.
RE: Outbreak 2 came out and you weren't allowed to get another PS2 to play it (something about a PS3).

That's what I understood. 

Mine in a nutshell:
Oblivion was nerfed. I didn't say bad.


----------



## BloodRedFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Buying a Lamecube all those years ago instead of a PS2.



If you had said that five years ago I would have gone into "total fanboy mode" and stopped being friends with ya.  (yes I'll admit I was a fanboy years ago, so I actually still get a little ticked when people call the Gamecube "Lamecube" because of the fact that some of my all time favorite games are for it; and because everyone who said "Lamecube" a long time ago were usually overly annoying trolls on other websites.) I have a PS2 (really my brother's but I own about as many games as he does for it) and it's awesome, so personally my favorite console combination from the last gen is GCN/PS2 (never had an Xbox). (As of this gen the only home console I own is a Wii, but I'd also like a 360.)

Alright getting back to the topic. ^^; For me it's the Final Mix versions of Kingdom Hearts 1 & 2 being released only in Japan. For one, KH: Final Mix had extra boss battles (including one with a member of Organization XIII) and the ability to SKIP CUTSCENES! (I used to die so much that it eventually got pretty annoying seeing the same cutscene, over, and over, and over). KH2: Final Mix+ had new boss battles included, an extra hidden FMV at the end, and a 3D remake of Chain of Memories (a KH game originally for the GBA) with reaction commands added in. I own CoM for my GBA and the 3rd or 4th boss fight against Riku is so freaking hard that I honestly never beat the game. I just looked up the ending online before buying Kingdom Hearts 2, so at least I was caught up.


----------



## the-shadow-of-light (Dec 15, 2007)

lol no Bokracroc 

and belive it or not i speak floating english ^^ but yeah i know i spell like crap but deal with it"winks"

basecly" i hear abut resident evil outbreak file 1" have no ps2 but id get one and then buy outbreak.

not being online in europe i had no reason to buy ps2 "but then file 2 came out a fiew years later but i wasent alod to buy a ps2 becouse dad thought it be a waste of money with the ps3 so "close" to being realised.


and BloodRedFox your so right! "being a hardcore Kingdom hearts fan" the final mix realises and only japan polecy sure is bitchslap times ten>.<


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Dec 15, 2007)

I've had nothing but good luck with video games


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 15, 2007)

BloodRedFox said:
			
		

> Alright getting back to the topic. ^^; For me it's the Final Mix versions of Kingdom Hearts 1 & 2 being released only in Japan. For one, KH: Final Mix had extra boss battles (including one with a member of Organization XIII) and the ability to SKIP CUTSCENES! (I used to die so much that it eventually got pretty annoying seeing the same cutscene, over, and over, and over). KH2: Final Mix+ had new boss battles included, an extra hidden FMV at the end, and a 3D remake of Chain of Memories (a KH game originally for the GBA) with reaction commands added in. I own CoM for my GBA and the 3rd or 4th boss fight against Riku is so freaking hard that I honestly never beat the game. I just looked up the ending online before buying Kingdom Hearts 2, so at least I was caught up.



Not only Final mix, but Final Fantasy XII International as well.


Well if you thought the 4th Riku in Sora's path was hard, you wouldn't survive when you had to fight him as Riku, or the final boss in Reverse rebirth. (eeeew) It's a little easier, the defenders probably aren't such a bitch to fight. But still...the parts in Chain of Memories that you would have missed in Kingdom Hearts 2 are unfortunately easy to put 2 and 2 together and figure out. You probably won't even know Demyx, Xigbar, and Luxord's names if you don't look inside Jiminy's Journal.

Yes, I felt really really disappointed as well. Final Mix gives some more back story, such as how Riku got to Hollow Bastion in the first place.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 16, 2007)

Mario Party 45678DS.


----------



## Foxlink (Dec 16, 2007)

The hype over the 32X was SO big, I bought one 3 months before it came out.  The damn thing comes out and it has 8 games for it.  Sega said it would have more and more games for that *ahem* attachment, but only 4 more (or so) came out, EVER.  There went $200 for no good....


----------



## Daniel Kay (Mar 28, 2008)

Any Spyro game after the original three...

What the hell was wrong with "torch or ram" and "hero by accident"... why did it have to be a combat system and "the big prophecy of cliche"


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone ever play Two Worlds?

ugh.. how could previews be so wrong..

scratch that. How could reviews be so wrong...

I'm only thankful it was my sister wanting the game, and not me. $_$


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Mar 28, 2008)

guy kept snipping me from the far end of this god damn halo map with a rocket. Problem was he payed teh map like constantly so he could go all gorilla war fare and stuff on me. Hated it, never saw him once during teh entrie game and never got to fire a round at him. I dont want it easy, but come on, All I've got is a pistol and you've got a rocket launcher, at lest play around or melee or something


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Mar 29, 2008)

Driver 3. Your health goes down when you damage your car, the missions are hard as fuck, free range mode is boring, the controls suck...consider yourself bitch slapped. Parallel Lines was pretty damn fun though


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 29, 2008)

For me, it was just the game Kingdom Hearts II. I gave it a shot, played through the whole thing and ya...

It mainly had just a bunch of movie and not as much gameplay as I had hoped for (especially towards the end), and it was too short (less than thirty hours for me).

And while the game has an interesting tale to be told (or has been told), I think it's just overhyped like many other things in America.


----------



## ADF (Mar 29, 2008)

For me it would easily be Oblivion.

Now I didnâ€™t just buy it on release, compare it to Morrowind, them become upset with the changes they made. I spent a significant amount of time on the official forums, from announcement to when they finally released it. During that time I not only discussed every bit of new information with fellow Morrowind fans, I also spoke with the actual developers working on the game from time to time.

Oblivion was pretty much one of the only games I have ever become truly hyped about, I was more hyped about Oblivion than I am interested in Spore now. To me it was everything I enjoyed in Morrowind with the balancing issues addressed, the Devs would drop in a discussion every now and then and drop an information bomb shell that would keep everyone debating for days.

Exclusive perks offered by the Mage guild that warrior classes couldnâ€™t simply buy, a fixed unarmored, unarmored only robes, spell efficiency weaknesses for armoured characters. They addressed all sorts of issues I complained about in Morrowind and I was thrilled. Even next to release when the first signs that something was wrong started to spread, like the console interface and the â€˜humanizedâ€™ beast races, as long as they did everything they said they would I was more hyped than concerned.

I got the game on the day of launch, last copy collectors edition just as someone tried to grab it over the phone. At first it was amazing; but then I noticed something, and another thing, and another thing! By the time I was near the end of the main quest I had to force myself through it so I could at least say I completed it.

It wasnâ€™t that it didnâ€™t live up to the hype, that would have just been a let down. It was the lies and the spinning and the *bullshit* that the Devs knowingly fed to their long time loyal fans as they sacrificed their favourite game to the console gods.

Everything I thought was good had a self defeating catch to it. The Mage guild perks could be accessed by anyone even if they donâ€™t know a single spell, unarmored was severely underpowered, looted mage robes were crap, the armour penalty on magic was a insignificant 5%. Everything like that, every positive improvement ended up being utterly pointless. You think they didnâ€™t know the console interface would be an issue? They got massive user complaints the moment it was shown off, they just didnâ€™t give a fuck.

Daniel Kay can back me up because he was there as well; they built you up so high just to drag you down and for what? To think customer loyalty meant so little to them once they tasted console profit. I know they are a business but dammit, they shouldnâ€™t have become so involved with their community to actually create such a strong sense of betrayal. They gave themselves a face and a voice, when you learned of the deception it left a human aspect that only amplified peoples anger. 

I still have the link to MrSmileyFaceDude, who was a fan favourite Dev at the time, claiming Oblivion was not an Xbox port. You have to find it somewhat amusing to look back at stuff like that knowing what you do now.

My account is still there on the Bethesda forums, with a 25% warning for bitching. I could go back there but damn, with Fallout 3 so deep in development? I got burned once, judging everything I have heard on Fallout 3 I donâ€™t want to get burned twice.


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 29, 2008)

Buying a DS in terms of game emulation. Other than that, i'm happy with my DS as of now.


----------



## Zhyrersh the Sarcastic (Mar 29, 2008)

Getting Broken World for my Copy of Dungeon Siege II. Yeah, it was fun and all that, but a bug with members being in any inn meant I had to start over again. Then we have the major skills for the Fist of Stone and Blood Assassin (Strength of the Mountain & Grace of the Night), that don't have any real use as once you kill a monster, the stat boosts from the skills are canceled out. And while the new items were good, Broken World could have used a lot more work to make it really sing, that and fix whatever else bugs that might have.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 29, 2008)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> Buying a DS in terms of game emulation. Other than that, i'm happy with my DS as of now.


Why would you get the DS for emulation when it's pretty much basic knowledge that the PSP is indefinitely more powerful?
Get the DS for it's games, get the PSP for emulation.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Mar 29, 2008)

ADF said:
			
		

> For me it would easily be Oblivion.
> SNIP



Was just about to mention that as well and agree on everything... hell i bought the game too even though the beast race design itself was a double bitchslap in my eyes as they really fixed nothing at all like the helmet issue (beast races couldnt wear closed helmets in morrowind but could in oblivion because they simply REPLACED the whole head)... in the end i was just as dissapointed


----------



## Dayken (Mar 29, 2008)

Buying a Wii instead of a 360. I'm not a Nintendo fanboy by any means (hell, I still insist that the PS2 is one of the greatest consoles since the 16 bit days), and just about every time Nintendo has tried something new or daring (except for the Virtual Boy), it's turned out working pretty well for them. But at this point I can't even name 10 Wii games I'm into and/or excited about, while just about every time I get a new issue of EGM, there's at least half a dozen games on the 360 I'd pick up in a heartbeat. I still have faith in Nintendo, but at this point I'm really aggrivated with my choice.

Actraiser 2 pisses me off as well. They took out the best part of the original (the simulation sections where you helped your worshippers prosper and stave off crises) and somehow broke what was left, leaving us with a half-assed action game.

State of Emergency is another bitchslap. I really, REALLY liked the concept, but the finished product was just so god damn disappointing that it hurt.

On a somewhat obscure note, I feel the music in Streets of Rage 3 was a serious insult as well. The first two games, which had soundtracks inspired by 90s dance club music, produced some of the best tracks in gaming history. Then the third came along and shot it all to hell with loud, abrasive garbage where you couldn't even find the backbeat in some pieces.


----------



## chrysolithos (Mar 29, 2008)

Bought a gamecube just to play Starfox Adventures 'cause of all the Krystal Pron. Loved the game up to the point that Giant Faceship Andross appears in way too hard for my lame skills endgame.
"Biotch Slap!"

2nd Jak & Daxter had the same problem too, never finished either.
(I play games for casual relaxing entertainment, not to pound nails into my skull.)


----------



## Hlavco (Mar 30, 2008)

The removal of the Earthbound demo from American Smash Bros Brawl.

Also, after my Gamecube Action Replay had been chewed up for the second time (by two different puppies), I bought a third only to find that they had removed the ability to enter your own codes, which I thought had been the whole point of buying those things. It even came with the memory card still, even though there was no reason for the memory card...


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 31, 2008)

Hlavco said:
			
		

> The removal of the Earthbound demo from American Smash Bros Brawl.
> 
> Also, after my Gamecube Action Replay had been chewed up for the second time (by two different puppies), I bought a third only to find that they had removed the ability to enter your own codes, which I thought had been the whole point of buying those things. It even came with the memory card still, even though there was no reason for the memory card...



I'd say that's the second slap, the first being them never releasing Mother 3.


----------



## Hlavco (Mar 31, 2008)

Earthbound fans get slapped SO much...


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 31, 2008)

Hlavco said:
			
		

> Earthbound fans get slapped SO much...



It could be worse, we could be the Star Fox fans...


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 31, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> kitetsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You wouldn't believe it, but i bought it out of impulse.

On the bright side, I think i'll be getting a PSP the next year or two. I have to save up for a laptop first.


----------



## RedVein (Mar 31, 2008)

hmm... the worst game bitch slap I have ever receved was Guiklty Gear Dust Srikers.
it was just so not... awesome.
I expected it to be like it's predesesers, and be made of win, but alas, it was made of fail and some AIDs, not alot of aids because it had some awesome characters and the combos were easy as hell to pull off, but still...


----------



## AlexX (Mar 31, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> I'd say that's the second slap, the first being them never releasing Mother 3.


To be totally fair, Earthbound sold very poorly when it was first released. Can you really blame them for not wanting to release it when they tend to use sales charts when deciding whether or not to bother localizing later installments of a series?


----------



## RedVein (Mar 31, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but Earthbound was so awesome, it was nothing like a traditional RPG.


----------



## AlexX (Mar 31, 2008)

RedVein said:
			
		

> but Earthbound was so awesome, it was nothing like a traditional RPG.


Indeed it is, but it also fell victim to some poor marketing strategies (for example, the ads were crappy and showed off nothing that would make it sell, the slogan of "this game stinks" was intended to be a pun that most didn't get since it had to do with some of the things included with the game, stuff like that), which was what ultimately caused it to flop.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 31, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> RedVein said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I know why Nintendo isn't releasing it in the U.S. Without Mario or Zelda tacked on, it's a pretty sure fire way not to sell any games. But I figured Smash Bros was enough to get people interested in playing Earthbound. Hell an advertisement for Mother 3 could mention that it stars a character from Brawl, people eat that shit up.


----------



## Hlavco (Mar 31, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> To be totally fair, Earthbound sold very poorly when it was first released. Can you really blame them for not wanting to release it when they tend to use sales charts when deciding whether or not to bother localizing later installments of a series?


From what I've read, Earthbound sold around 150,000 copies in the US, which was about average for the time. Unfortunately, they were expecting it to sell about twice that amount and become a hit similar to the Japanese version.


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 31, 2008)

themocaw said:
			
		

> capthavoc123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See this is what makes this thread amazing.


----------



## 16weeks (Mar 31, 2008)

Heath said:
			
		

> kingdom hearts 2.
> 
> biggest flop ever.



BLASPHAMY!

i can think of a better one. Children of mana, i bought it thinking it would be like sword of mana, (originaly published in japan as fiinal fantasy adventure....a hellovalong time ago) but all it was was an ongoing thing of missions and shit, only one town and nothing else. i was dissapointed as fuck!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 31, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> Oh, I know why Nintendo isn't releasing it in the U.S. Without Mario or Zelda tacked on, it's a pretty sure fire way not to sell any games.



*cough*Pokemon*cough*



> but Earthbound was so awesome, it was nothing like a traditional RPG.



Neither was Tales of Phantasia but that didn't find its way into the U.S. Market until like 10 years after it was made. (And on a chuggy format) 

Or Seiken Denesetsu 3. 

Heck, what about Tales of Rebirth and Abyss? Abyss took almost a year to reach the U.S but was overshadowed by Final Fantasy XII. Heck I don't even think Abyss reached Europe. And Tales of Rebirth wasn't released because there was a belief that sprite-based games would sell poorly in the U.S. (This was before Odin Sphere)

EDIT: Whoops - misread the release date for Abyss wrong.


----------

